# Conan and other R.E. Howard stories online



## Tewligan (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey! If you've never read any Conan stories, go here now:
A - M, Project Gutenberg Australia free ebooks ebook etext etexts
Looks like the Gutenberg Project has a crapload of R.E. Howard's stuff up for the reading online. Although I've read a lot of the Conan stories, I've never gotten around to reading Kull, Bran Mak Morn, Solomon Kane, or any of his other stuff. Yay for new reading material on a slow work day!


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 29, 2008)

Tewligan said:


> Hey! If you've never read any Conan stories, go here now:
> A - M, Project Gutenberg Australia free ebooks ebook etext etexts
> Looks like the Gutenberg Project has a crapload of R.E. Howard's stuff up for the reading online. Although I've read a lot of the Conan stories, I've never gotten around to reading Kull, Bran Mak Morn, Solomon Kane, or any of his other stuff. Yay for new reading material on a slow work day!



sweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------

